# Laelia tenebrosa



## dodidoki (Jun 14, 2020)

In bloom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 14, 2020)

Seems like your plant coordinated with mine to flower in synced! How tall is your plant, based to top of longest leaf? Mines about 1m or 3 feet. What about the NS, out of curiosity?


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh..mine " only" 70 cm tall.A "dwarf" form compared to yours.lol.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 14, 2020)

Flower is fairly big, about 15 cm NS.


----------



## setaylien (Jun 15, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> In bloom.


A fairly typical Laelia tenebrosa. Congrats on blooming it on a plant so (relatively) small


----------



## Guldal (Jun 17, 2020)

Gorgeous colours! And I can so much better understand, why you are using the Laelia epithet - and not the Catlleya ditto, that Leslie seems to prefer!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 18, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Gorgeous colours! And I can so much better understand, why you are using the Laelia epithet - and not the Catlleya ditto, that Leslie seems to prefer!


Hehe correction, I prefer Laelia. I only put Cattleya because that is currently accepted.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm too old to accept the new taxonomy.It was so simple in the past: if there were 4 pollinias , it was cattleya, if 8, it was laelia.


----------



## tomp (Jun 18, 2020)

for those with space issues (and maybe nomenclature issues) try a Laelia speciosa. Here is a 17 cm flower on a cedar shake mount. And it’s still a Laelia


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 19, 2020)

tomp said:


> for those with space issues (and maybe nomenclature issues) try a Laelia speciosa. Here is a 17 cm flower on a cedar shake mount. And it’s still a Laelia


One of my favourite.Very nice..


----------



## bullsie (Jun 19, 2020)

I too liked the 'old' names. Half the time I see a name I have no clue what it is without a pic to give me a hint.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 19, 2020)

I love the character of these flowers - very "species looking" - as opposed to "fluffy" and round. Amazing how this species is a near dead ringer for purpurata except the colors.

Ah, the naming of things, at once useful and treacherous. I'm sure one day some botanist will fart and they'll put it back into Laelia or create a whole new genus maybe. Personally, I liked it better when it was a Sophronitis (I think for only about a year, if memory serves).


----------

